# Pain pump refill



## deja53 (Sep 15, 2009)

When coding pain pump refills for the office setting do you assign the 95991 plus the J code for the medication?


Thanks,
Tammy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 15, 2009)

95990 is for non-physicians refilling the pump
95991 is for physician refill of the pump

You would charge for the appropriate J code

Also, don't forget the reprogramming of the pump, by the physician, (62368) when performed at the same session.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Sep 15, 2009)

*pain pump refills*

Also, if nonmedicare, don't forget the pain pump kit A4220.


----------



## deja53 (Sep 15, 2009)

*RE:*

Thanks all for your answers.


Tammy


----------



## kevbshields (Sep 8, 2010)

*Related question*

Can you describe what constitutes pump "reprogramming"?  I'm struggling to find any examples or descriptors.


----------



## cmcgarry (Sep 8, 2010)

After the electrodes are placed and the performance of the pump is reviewed, the physician may reprogram the pump to deliver a different amount of the drug, reset the alarm status, etc.  There are a lot of variables they can reset on these pumps.  The doctors know who do the pump refills print out the analysis and document any changes they've made on that, date and sign it.


----------

